# precipitated some gold



## goldscraphobby (Aug 2, 2017)

Heres some gold I just precipitated


----------



## anachronism (Aug 2, 2017)

That looks like you're moving in the right direction. 8) 

Jon


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## joekbit (Aug 16, 2017)

Put that cinnamon back on the spice rack. Cheater :lol:


----------

